# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING?  February 2011



## The Bread Guy (1 Feb 2011)

*News only - 
please post comments elsewhere.*

*Thanks for your help in making this "news only" system work.*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Feb 2011)

Wanted:  someone to build a big expensive new hangar in Trenton.  
<blockquote>".... DEFENCE CONSTRUCTION CANADA (DCC) – #TR110110 – Construction of Maintenance Hangar 2, Trenton, Ontario

The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary for the construction of a hangar with 2 bays .... A site meeting will be held at the following date, time and location. It is highly recommended that bidders attend this site meeting.
Date: February 8, 2011
Time: 10:00 hours, local time
Location: DCC Site Office, 14 Alert Blvd, Room 204, Astra, Ontario
The estimated cost for this opportunity is in the order of $46,400,000.00 ...."  </blockquote>

Wanted:  some man-portable electric UAVs.
<blockquote>.... For the Supply and Delivery of a Man-portable hovering Unmanned Air Vehicle (UAV) for Defence R&D Canada in CFB Sufflield, Ralston, Alberta for the exploration of operational concepts in the Canadian Forces .... </blockquote>

Wanted:  flame-resistant Air Force Outerwear.
<blockquote>".... Requirement: The Department of National DEFENCE (DND) has a requirement for a flame resistant Advance Crew Ensemble (ACE) for the air force in Canadian Disruptive Pattern Temperate Woodland (CADPAT TW), Canadian Disruptive Pattern Arid Regions (CADPAT AR), International Orange and black. The ensemble includes jacket with removable hood, bib overall for wet weather, bib overall for cold/wet weather and removable liner for jacket ....</blockquote>


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Feb 2011)

Remember this one two months ago, looking for a vendor to, essentially, run the CFS Alert facilities?  It looks like they're now looking for comments on a proposed bid package:


> .... The Department of National Defence has a requirement for the provision of "non-mission" operations and maintenance of various site support services at CFS ALERT. The requirement is for a single contract which would include, but not necessarily be limited to: food services, roads and grounds maintenance, transportation services, vehicle and infrastructure maintenance services. The requirement also includes support to other DND activities on Ellesmere Island, such as support to the DND facilities in Eureka, on an as and when required basis. The requirement is for a period of five (5) years with options to extend the period of performance by one three (3) year period, and by a further two (2) year period.
> 
> General Information
> 
> ...




Wanted:  someone to control pests at CFB Gagetown and elsewhere in NB and PEI:


> .... The Department of National Defence at CFB Gagetown, Oromocto, NB, is requesting a Regional Individual Standing Offer on an "as and when requested" basis for the provision of all labour, materials, tools, and equipment required to provide pest control services including removal and disposal of live or dead animals, insect control, removal of nests including washing, cleaning, and application of deterrents and removal of obnoxious odour by chemical removal treatment. The location of the work will be at various sites and buildings within the Base, Training Area and Armouries throughout New Brunswick and Prince Edward Island. A 24 hour response on normal service calls and 4 hours on emergency service calls is required.
> 
> The type of pests and nests to be removed include squirrels, skunks, gophers, raccoons, hornets, bees, birds, bats, dogs, cats, mice, rats and other rodents, and insects and animals native to the area. Also, cleanup of rodent droppings, nest materials, and contaminated surfaces will be required.
> 
> The work is to be completed using Integrated Pest Management philosophy. The Contractor will use non-chemical methods of control where available and feasible ....


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Feb 2011)

CF buying loads of anti-malaria pills:


> .... Definition of Requirement - PWGSC proposes to contract with GlaxoSmithKline Inc., for the purchase of Malarone® (250 mg Atovaquone + 100 mg Proguanil Hydrochloride Tablets) on behalf of the Department of National Defence.
> 
> Quantities
> 14,400 boxes (172,800 tablets) ....



Wanted:  someone to build a $300,000 parachute drying tower at CFB Greenwood:


> .... DEFENCE CONSTRUCTION CANADA (DCC) – #GW052346 – Construct Parachute Drying Tower, Greenwood, Nova Scotia
> 
> The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary to construct a parachute drying tower, Greenwood, Nova Scotia
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Feb 2011)

*Buying translation cards troops can point at when they don't know the language of the locals they're dealing with*.


> .... Department of National Defence, Peace Support Training Centre, Canadian Forces Base Kingston, requires the purchase and delivery of pocket sized visual card system known as Kwikpoint that provides the capability for cross-cultural communication without having to learn the language of the local people.
> 
> The Peace Support Training Centre provides theatre mission specific training to all Canadian Forces personnel preparing for overseas deployment. One of the foundations of their training is cultural awareness and the ability to interact in a multi-cultural context. Canadian Forces personnel involved in operations must communicate with and understand those who speak a different language.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Feb 2011)

*Training CF naval small arms trainers*:


> .... Vendor Name and Address:
> M&P Tactical Operational Support Services, Inc.
> 3 Garrison Drive
> Kemptville Ontario
> ...


----------



## kratz (10 Feb 2011)

...wanted First Aid and EMR provider to supply training program and materials to DND/CF for 7 years, plus three 1 year additional options available.


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Feb 2011)

"Temporary Camp Set-Up and Support Services, Resolute Bay, Nunavut"


> .... The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary for the temporary camp set-up and support services ....  *The estimated cost for this opportunity is in the order of $6,500,000.00* .... The tender closing date is: April 5, 2011.  The tender closing time is: 14:00 hours, local time ...."



Taser research:


> .... The Department of National Defence has a requirement for the provision of technical advice to the Conducted Energy Weapons Strategic Initiative (CEWSI) Project Team related to their experiences testing conducted energy weapons in Canada. This input will be provided to the project team that will be conducting functional and technical analysis of various models of conducted energy weapons. In particular, the contractor will contribute to identifying gaps in knowledge that will influence future changes to the Test Procedure being used. The purpose of this Advance Contract Award Notice (ACAN) is to signal the government's intention to award a contract for these services to the following three sources: Carleton University, Ottawa, Ontario; DATREND Systems Inc., Richmond, B.C.; and MPB Technologies Inc., Kanata, Ontario. It is anticipated that each
> Contract will not be in excess of $70,000.00 ....


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Feb 2011)

DRDC Suffield seeks on-site medical support in case things go very wrong during research, clean-up work:


> .... The Defence Research and Development Canada Suffield (DRDC-Suffield) requires the services of on-site emergency medical personnel in support of their field test program and counter-terrorism training program. DRDC-Suffield Field Operations Section (FOS) carries out an extensive field test program that involves the use of hazardous materials and oversees a counter-terrorism training program involving the use of Chemical Warfare Agents (CWA). In addition, DRDC Suffield is conducting operations that involve extensive waste segregation and disposal of CWA contaminated waste and performing environmental remediation of legacy trial sites that are potentially contaminated with CWA.  The objective of this Contract is to provide the services of qualified Emergency Medical Technicians (EMTs) in support of these field tests and training programs for a 3-year period ....



Someone needed to "grade" some of DRDC's Centre for Operational Research and Analysis papers:


> .... The Department of National Defence (DND), Defence Research & Development Canada Centre for Operational Research and Analysis (DRDC CORA) has a requirement for the provision of services .... The purpose of this Advance Contract Award Notice (ACAN) is to signal the government's intention to award a contract for these services to Orbita Consultants Limited. Before awarding a contract, however, the government would like to provide other suppliers with the opportunity to demonstrate that they are capable of satisfying the requirements set out in this Notice, by submitting a statement of capabilities during the 15 calendar day posting period.
> 
> (....)
> 
> ...


----------



## kratz (5 Oct 2011)

kratz said:
			
		

> ...wanted First Aid and EMR provider to supply training program and materials to DND/CF for 7 years, plus three 1 year additional options available.



Contract awarded to St John Ambulance yesterday.


----------

